# Tool rest adapter



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a 6-inch tool rest for the woodworking school's Jet lathe, which takes a 1" post. I'm a little confused about the adapter offered by Penn State Industries. Does the adapter come with the square tool rest shown in the image?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CLTXX1.html

Kim


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Call Penn State?
Bill


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The toolrest alone is $30, the adaptor is only $11, so my guess is no.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Why not just buy a tool rest with a 1" post and forget the adapter?


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Because the Penn State tool rest costs just $15. The others I've found cost around 60 bucks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check out the reviews on PSI's website. This is an adapter, not a tool rest, so you'll still need to supply a tool rest with a 5/8" post.

*By Louis Bryant
Review posted on August 10, 2010
Great but short
This is a great idea to adapt my midi lathe tool rests to my powermatic lathe. The only problem is that my powermatic requires an 8 inch post for the tool rest. The adapter does not add any length to the 5/8 inch toolrest.*


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The toolrests with 5/8" posts are for smaller lathes, and the posts might not be long enough to lift the toolrest to the correct position on your lathe. It would be safer to keep looking for an inexpensive toolrest with 1" post. Here's a set of 3 from the same company:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CLTSET1.html

Whatever you go with, since shipping from US to Mexico is so expensive you should email the company and ask first exactly how long the toolpost is, just to make sure.

Good Luck.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

The post that came with the Jet 1442 lathe has a 3 1/4" post, 4 3/4 inches overall length from bottom of post to top of rest.
The Penn State 6" tool rest size has a "5/8" shaft, 3" post, 4-1/2" overall length fits Turncrafter, Jet and Delta midi lathes." So it looks like it is just 1/4 shorter than the original one.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CLTEZ6.html


----------

